# السلسله الذهبيه فى أهم ماتحتاجه من الليسبات فى الاعمال المساحيه



## المقترب (11 يناير 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين وعلى اله وصحبه ابا بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلى وعلى الصحابة أجمعين فهذا مجهود بسيط لاخوانى الكرام عسانا نوفر جهد باحث ومشاركة لاخوانى فى منتدانا الرائع هذا
ففكرة الموضوع هو جمع أهم البرامج المكمله فى الاوتوكاد والمعروفه بالليسبات والتى توفر كثير جدا من الوقت والجهد وأن تجمع فى صفحه واحده يسهل الرجوع اليها وأرجو أن تكون هذه السله من الليسبات تجمع كل مانحتاجه فى المساحه تحديدا*
............................................................................

*برنامج لرسم الاحداثيات بسهوله من الاكسيل الى الاوتوكاد*

نبدأ ببرنامج أكسيل رائع حصلت عليه فى الموقع من مهندس رائع أيضا لم يبخل به على وها أنا أضعه لكم وأسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناته
البرنامج عباره عن ملف اكسيل به خانات صفراء وأخرى بها الاحداثيات ، قم بملى الخانات البيضاء بالاحداثيات التى بحوزتك ، وعند الانتهاء ستجد القيم بالخانات الصفراء تغيرت قيمها، عليك الان ان تقوم بنسخ المساحه الصفراء كلها بعمل copy على المنطقه الصفراء كلها وقم بفتح برنامج الاوتوكاد والصق ما نسخته past ثم قم بكتابة z+Enter
وكذلك e+Enter
فى حالة عدم رؤية النتيجه عليك بالتأكد من فورمات النقاط فى الاوتوكاد وأن الرمز المختار ليس النقطه وليكن الدائره مثلا
أى استفسار أخوكم موجود ونسال الله ان ينفعنا واياكم بذلك


----------



## المقترب (11 يناير 2011)

*ليسب يقوم عمليه عكسيه*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

_* ليسب تصدير الاحداثيات من الاوتوكاد الى ملف اخر*_

هذا الليسب يقوم بعكس العمليه السابقه حيث يقوم بنقل وتصدير الاحداثيات من الاوتوكاد الى الاكسيل وطرقة عمله كالاتى : - 
( جميع الليسبات تحمل بنفس الطريقه والاختلاف فى اتباع تعليمات سطر اوامر الاوتوكاد)

اذهب لقائمة tools
قم بالدخول الى load applications

اذا ظهرت لك قائمه خارج الاوتوكاد قم بالذهاب الى الcاو الdحسب مكان تنصيب الوندوز
ثم ادخل على ملف program files
ابحث عن ملف الاوتوكاد
ادخل الى ملف support
قم بنسخ الليسب من مكانه حيث حفظته بالجهاذ ومن ثم الصقه داخل قائمة support هذه

ابحث داخل قائمة support عن اسم الليسب sR2 ( لاتنس انها نفس طريقة تحميل اى ليسب )
اختاره الليسب وقم بالضغط على الاختيار load
بعدها اذهب لسطر الاوامر واكتب sR2
سيسالك عن مكان تصدير الملف فاكتب فى سطر الاوامر المكان الذى تريده وليكن E:/PLAN.xls وذلك لحفظه فى صيغه الاكسيل وان اردت حفظه تكست فغير الامتداد الى تيكست E:/PLAN.txt
بعدها يسال عن ترقيم النقاط قم باختيار ما تريد 1 مثلا
بعدها قم بالنقر على كل ماتريده من نقاط وبعد أن تنتهى من جميع النقاط اضغط enter
بعدها اذهب لمكان حفظ الملف وستجده ان شاء الله
أتمنى ان يكون مفيدا ونسألكم الدعاء


----------



## المقترب (11 يناير 2011)

*برنامج الاكسيل السابق ذكره للتصدير من الاكسيل الى الاوتوكاد*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذا برنامج الاكسيل السابق ذكره للتصدير من الاكسيل الى الاوتوكاد


----------



## المقترب (11 يناير 2011)

*ليسب محترم لعمل جدول بالاحداثيات داخل الاوتوكاد وترقيمها*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*ليسب لتنسيق جدول باحداثيات الرسم وترقيمها داخل لوحة الاوتوكاد* اسمه poz

الاخوه الكرام هذا ليسب محترم لعمل جدول بالاحداثيات داخل الاوتوكاد وترقيمها وتستطيع اختيار طبقه معينه له وذلك بتفعيلها قبل تحميل الليسب واختيارها للتنفيذ
الليسب يحمل بنفس الطريقه وبعدها يكون الاختلاف فى تعليمات سطر الاوامر حيث يجب الا تضغط enter
ولكن انقر بالفأره فقط على النقاط وحدد رقم النقطه التى تريد ان تبدأ به الترقيم وبعدها حدد الركن العلوى للجدول الذى سيرسمه الليسب وبعده أشر بالفأ{ه ( الزر الايسر ) على كل نقطه حتى النهايه وبعد الانتهاء من كل النقاط اضغط enter حتى يقوم بتقفيل الجدول كاملا
أتمنى ان يكون نافعا ولاتنسونا من صالح دعاكم


----------



## المقترب (11 يناير 2011)

*ليسب بعنوان qr يقوم بكتابة الاحداثى فوق النقطه مباشرة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوه الاكارم هذا الليسب يقوم بكتابة الاحداثى أعلى النقطه مباشره وممكن استخدامه لمعرفة بعض النقاط قد نحتاج للتأكد منها على حده وهو لسيب بسيط لكن هام جدا وطريقة التحميل كما سبق ذكره
أتمنى الفائده ودعاكم


----------



## المقترب (11 يناير 2011)

*ليسب بعنوان car يقوم بحساب مساحة اى شكل مغلق وكتابتها*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اخوانى الاعزاء هذا الليسب يقوم بحساب مساحه اى منطقه بالرسم بشرط الا تكون مفتوحه ويجب التاكد من ذلك حتى يعمل ونحتاجه بشده فى حساب كميات الحفر والردم فى القطاعات العرضيه حيث يتم رسم القطاعات العرضيه وتركيب القطاعات التصميميه عليها ومن ثم نقوم بتحديد المساحه بينهما ( الفرق ) ونقوم باستخدام هذا الليسب ليقوم بحساب المساحه ومن ثم نقوم بضرب قيمة المساحه فى طول القطاع فنحصل على مكعب الكميه سواء الحفر أو الردم.
والله المستعان*


----------



## المقترب (11 يناير 2011)

*ليسب بعنوا slope لحساب الميل بين نقطتين*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذا الليسب يقوم بحساب ميل اى خط بين نقطتين كنسبه مئويه

لا اله الا الله...محمد رسول الله​


----------



## المقترب (11 يناير 2011)

أعتقد ان هذه هى أهم الليسبات التى نحتاجها بمجال المساحه وليس كلها وأرجو ممن لديه ليسب نحتاجه فى العمل فعليا أن يقوم باضافته فى هذه الصفحه ليسهل الحصول عليها مجتمعه حيث أن المواضيع تختفى ولا ينتفع بها من يحتاج اليها ونسال الله ان يكون عملنا صالحا ولوجهه خالصا وان ينفع بنا الاسلام والمسلمين والناس أجمعين. 
أى مشكله فى الليسبات ان شاء الله نحاول حلها سويا واخوكم فى الخدمه .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المقترب (11 يناير 2011)

المقترب قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> _* ليسب تصدير الاحداثيات من الاوتوكاد الى ملف اخر*_
> 
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوه الكرام هناك مشكله قد تقابل البعض فى ملف الاكسيل تحديدا وهى انه عند فتحه تجد الاحداثيات مضبوطه كأرقام ولكنها ليست منسقه أى ليس كل احداثى فى خانه منفصله وبهذه الصوره لا نستطيع اعادة رسمها بالاوتوكاد مره اخرى بأى برنامج ولتلافى تلك المشكله لاتقم بفتح الملف المصدر من الاوتوكاد مباشرة ولكن قم بفتح برنامج الاكسيل من ايقونته الرئيسيه وبعدها اختار قائمة ملف file ومنها اختار فتح ملف open ومن ثم قم باختيار الملف المراد فتحه والمنقول من الاوتوكاد وعندها ستأتيك رساله أختار وأشر على جميع الخيارات all وهكذا نتلافى مشكلة عدم التنسيق وستظهر الصفحه وكل احداثى بخانه منفصله ان شاء الله
ولكم خالص تحياتى ولا تنسونا بالدعاء بالهدايه وحسن الخواتيم


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (12 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدا جدا على هالليسبات القيمة


----------



## كرويش (12 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم اساتذتي واخوتي الاعزاء ارجوشرح طريقة ربط التوتل ستيشن بجهاز الحاسوب عن طريق usb ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام .


----------



## كرويش (12 يناير 2011)

علما ان الجهاز توب كون gts 230 n


----------



## المقترب (12 يناير 2011)

كرويش قال:


> السلام عليكم اساتذتي واخوتي الاعزاء ارجوشرح طريقة ربط التوتل ستيشن بجهاز الحاسوب عن طريق usb ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام .



الاخ الكريم ليس عندى طلبك مع الاسف ولكن راجع الرابط ربما يكون مفيدا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t203575.html
.........................


مازن عبد الهادي قال:


> مشكور جدا جدا على هالليسبات القيمة



شكرا اخى لمروركم الكريم


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (12 يناير 2011)

*أرجو الدعاء لي بتفريج همي وغربتي وأن يجمعني الله عزوجل بأهلي بخير وصحة*

حمل المرفقات وعليك بالدعاء وسعيد بخدمتك بأي وقت
مشكور سلفا


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (12 يناير 2011)

*و أنا معك أخي الكريم*

يدا بيد نحو غد ممتد


----------



## ROUDS (13 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## المقترب (13 يناير 2011)

حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف قال:


> حمل المرفقات وعليك بالدعاء وسعيد بخدمتك بأي وقت
> مشكور سلفا



شكر الله لك اخى الكريم وأسال الله لك أن يفرج* همك وغربتك وأن يجمعك الله عزوجل بأهلك بخير وصحة*
وزياده


----------



## المقترب (13 يناير 2011)

حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف قال:


> يدا بيد نحو غد ممتد


بارك الله فيك ومجهود مشكور عسى أن ينتفع به من يدعو بظهر الغيب لصاحبه


----------



## المقترب (13 يناير 2011)

*برنامج t-com المذكور فى مشاركة الاخ الكريم حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف*

هذا اخى برنامج ال t-com المذكور فى مشاركة ومرفقات الاخ الكريم *حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف والمستخدم فى نقل البيانات من والى التوتال والحاسوب وبارك الله فيكم
*


----------



## المقترب (13 يناير 2011)

*دردشه مفيده*

الاخوه الكرام كثيرا ما يسأل مهندس المساحه وغيره من العاملين بالمجال الهندسى الى سؤال لحساب مكعب خرسانات مبنى متوقع على مساحه معينه من الارض وقد وجدت نقاشا بهذا الخصوص من مهندس استشارى وأحببت أن أضعه بين أيديكم للفائده والموضوع باختصار كالتالى

عندي قطعة أرض مساحة الدور الاول 240 م2 وارتفاعه 25 مثلا

والمطلوب تكعيب خرسانات الدور الارضى من أساسات وأعمده وسقف وحيث ان الموضوع هو مجرد حساب كميات وليس تصميما فاليكم تلك الطريقه وهى سهله وتطبق على اى مساحه اخرى هكذا

*لحساب خرسانة القواعد*

طول القاعدة × عرضها × سماكتها × عدد القواعد المتشابهة
*لحساب خرسانة القواعد*

طول القاعدة × عرضها × سماكتها × عدد القواعد المتشابهة ........ مثلاً

4 قواعد مقاس 2.4 م طول ..... عرض 2 م ......... ارتفاع 0.6 م
6 قواعد مقاس 1.8 م طول .... عرض 1.6 م ....... ارتفاع 0.5 م

كمية الخرسانة =
2.4 × 2 × 0.6 × 4 = 11.5 متر مكعب
1.8 × 1.6 × 0.5 × 6 = 8.6 متر مكعب

اجمالي خرسانة القواعد 11.5 + 8.6 = 20.1 متر مكعب فنطلب من المصنع 21 متر لانه سيبقى في المضخة نصف متر وسيتناثر هنا وهناك جزء اخر.

*لحساب خرسانة السملات*

طول السمل × عرضها × ارتفاعها ....... مثلاً

اطوال السملات 140 متر وعرضها 0.3 م وارتفاعها 0.6 م فيكون حجم الخرسانة هو 140 × 0.3 × 0.6 = 25.2 متر مكعب فنطلب 26 متر مكعب

*لحساب خرسانة الاعمدة*

عدد الاعمدة × طول العمود × عرض العمود × ارتفاع العمود ........ مثلاً

12 عمود طول 0.4 م ......... وعرض 0.2 م ........ وارتفاع 3.2 م
6 أعمدة طول 0.5 م ......... وعرض 0.2 م ........ وارتفاع 3.2 م
4 أعمدة طول 0.6 م ......... وعرض 0.2 م ........ وارتفاع 3.2 م

كمية خرسانة الاعمدة =
12 × 0.4 × 0.2 × 3.2 = 3.07 م مكعب
6 × 0.5 × 0.2 × 3.2 = 1.28 م مكعب
4 × 0.6 × 0.2 × 3.2 = 1.54 م مكعب

اجمالي خرسانة الاعمدة = 3.07 + 1.28 + 1.54 = 5.89 م مكعب فنطلب 6.5 م مكعب

*لحساب خرسانة السقف*

الطريقة الاولي والسريعة هي ان الخرسانة تعادل ثلثين حجم السقف 

مساحة السقف 360 متر مربع وسمكه 0.3 م فيكون حجمة = 360 × 0.3 = 108 متر مكعب

اذن اجمالي خرسانة السقف = 108 × 2/3 = 72 متر مكعب.

أما في هذه الحالة سقف وسماكته 25 سم فكل 100 متر تحتاج الى 17 متر مكعب وبالتالي انت تحتاج الى 41 متر مكعب .

تعال سوياً نطبق الطريقة في حساب خرسانة السقف ونرى هل هي 41 أم لا........

حجم السقف 240 × 0.25 = 60 متر مكعب

كمية الخرسانة ثلثين الحجم = 60 × 2/3 = 40 متر مكعب يعني حسبتي صح .

ولحساب كميات الحديد بشكل تقريبي تتبع ما يلي

حديد القواعد ......... كل م مكعب خرسانة يلزمه 45 كيلوجرام حديد.

حديد الاعمدة ........ كل متر مكعب خرسانة يلزمه 120 كيلوجرام حديد

حديد السمل-الميده ........ كل متر مكعب خرسانة يلزمه 40 كيلوجرام حديد

السقف .... كل متر مسطح من السقف يلزمه 30 - 20 كيلوجرام حديد 
وبالتالي المتوقع ان السقف سيحتاج الى 7.5 طن حديد وألأعمده ل 800 كيلو جرام حديد تقريباً 1 طن والقواعد والميدة ستأخذ 8.5 طن اي اجمالي الحديد اللازم 17 طن للانتهاء من سقف الارضي.

منقول

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (13 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم (المقترب) ومشكور جدا لمرورك على مواضيعي ومشاركاتي
وجعلنا وإياك من الصالحين

أخوك حازم من سوريا


----------



## المقترب (13 يناير 2011)

حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم (المقترب) ومشكور جدا لمرورك على مواضيعي ومشاركاتي
> وجعلنا وإياك من الصالحين
> 
> أخوك حازم من سوريا


كل الشكر لكم للاهتمام ونسال الله ان يجمعنا فى ظلال رحمته يوم تدنو الشمس من رؤوس الخلائق


----------



## mahmoud ghandor (13 يناير 2011)

جعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## صلاح مصطفي (13 يناير 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المقترب (14 يناير 2011)

mahmoud ghandor قال:


> جعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك





صلاح مصطفي قال:


> لكم جزيل الشكر



شكرا لمروركم الكريم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## أبوالمعتز (15 يناير 2011)

أشكر أخواني الأعزاء كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع
بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (16 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## alaa haddad (16 يناير 2011)

بارك الله بجهودك
مع الاحترام


----------



## محمد العمار (19 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## رضا صبيح (21 يناير 2011)

المقترب قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الاخوه الكرام هناك مشكله قد تقابل البعض فى ملف الاكسيل تحديدا وهى انه عند فتحه تجد الاحداثيات مضبوطه كأرقام ولكنها ليست منسقه أى ليس كل احداثى فى خانه منفصله وبهذه الصوره لا نستطيع اعادة رسمها بالاوتوكاد مره اخرى بأى برنامج ولتلافى تلك المشكله لاتقم بفتح الملف المصدر من الاوتوكاد مباشرة ولكن قم بفتح برنامج الاكسيل من ايقونته الرئيسيه وبعدها اختار قائمة ملف file ومنها اختار فتح ملف open ومن ثم قم باختيار الملف المراد فتحه والمنقول من الاوتوكاد وعندها ستأتيك رساله أختار وأشر على جميع الخيارات all وهكذا نتلافى مشكلة عدم التنسيق وستظهر الصفحه وكل احداثى بخانه منفصله ان شاء الله
> ولكم خالص تحياتى ولا تنسونا بالدعاء بالهدايه وحسن الخواتيم


شكرا جزيلا لك أخى الكريم
كانت مشكلة مؤرقة بالنسبة لى 
جزاك الله خيرا
:28:​


----------



## eengsherif (21 يناير 2011)

الله يبارك لك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك انا بجد استفدت كتير مشكووووووووووووور اخوك شريف


----------



## mohamedazab (22 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (22 يناير 2011)

*إهداء لكل أخوتي أرجو الدعاء لي بزوال همي وأن يبعدني الله عمن لا يخافه*

برنامج ليسب لحساب ورسم المنحنى الشهير المستعمل في تصميم المنحنيات الأفقيه في الطرق الكلوتوئيد (klothoid)، ومعه رسم توضيحي.
كما أن البرنامج مفيد في أعمال المساحة الخاصة بالطرق حيث يقوم بتحديد نقاط على المنحني يتم قراءة إحداثياتها وتنزيلها مباشرة على الطبيعة دون الحاجه إلى الدخول في حسابات طويلة وذلك إذا كان الرسم منسوباً إلى جملة إحداثيات.
لتشغيل البرنامج حمله واكتب kloto.


----------



## omar shebl (23 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك وخيرا


----------



## omar shebl (23 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المقترب (23 يناير 2011)

omar shebl قال:


> جزاك الله خير



بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم



mohy_y2003 قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك وخيرا



وجزاك الله خيراوشرفنا مروركم الكريم


omar shebl قال:


> بارك الله فيكم



وفيك بارك الله


حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف قال:


> برنامج ليسب لحساب ورسم المنحنى الشهير المستعمل في تصميم المنحنيات الأفقيه في الطرق الكلوتوئيد (klothoid)، ومعه رسم توضيحي.
> كما أن البرنامج مفيد في أعمال المساحة الخاصة بالطرق حيث يقوم بتحديد نقاط على المنحني يتم قراءة إحداثياتها وتنزيلها مباشرة على الطبيعة دون الحاجه إلى الدخول في حسابات طويلة وذلك إذا كان الرسم منسوباً إلى جملة إحداثيات.
> لتشغيل البرنامج حمله واكتب kloto.



دائما مشاركاتك تستحق التقييم مشكور اخى الطيب لاثراء الموضوع حقق الله امنياتك وبوركت


mohamedazab قال:


> شكرااااااااااا جزيلا



شكرا للمرور الكريم والشكر الجزيل للسيد حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف


eengsherif قال:


> الله يبارك لك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك انا بجد استفدت كتير مشكووووووووووووور اخوك شريف



الحمد لله رب العالمين وشكرا لمروركم الكريم


أبوالمعتز قال:


> أشكر أخواني الأعزاء كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع
> بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا



شكرا لتعليقك وبوركت


يعقوب العطاونه قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير اخواني الاعزاء



وجزاكم الله خيرا وبوركت


alaa haddad قال:


> بارك الله بجهودك
> مع الاحترام



شكرا جزيلا


محمد العمار قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً



شكرا للمرور الكريم


رضا صبيح قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك أخى الكريم
> كانت مشكلة مؤرقة بالنسبة لى
> جزاك الله خيرا
> :28:​



الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمرو السباعى (23 يناير 2011)

[جزاك الله خيرا]


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (28 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدا على مجموعة الليسبات الممتازة


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (29 يناير 2011)

مشكور أخي العزيز على مجهودك الرائع

تحياتي إلك


----------



## المقترب (9 فبراير 2011)

عمرو السباعى قال:


> [جزاك الله خيرا]





مازن عبد الهادي قال:


> مشكور جدا على مجموعة الليسبات الممتازة





سامر محمد سامر قال:


> مشكور أخي العزيز على مجهودك الرائع
> 
> تحياتي إلك


شكرا لكم والحمد لله ان جعل الموضوع مفيدا ولكن الشكر موصول للفاضل حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف على اثرائه للصفحه وودت لو كان الموضوع يحمل اسمه وليس اسمى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عبد الكريم مطشر (9 فبراير 2011)

*ماشاء الله*

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور وباركـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ الله فيك


----------



## samahy13 (17 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ممكن لو تكرمت تقولي اشغل ليسب على اوتوكاد 2011 ازاي مش عارف الاقي في tools ال load applications وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## babankarey (18 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا أخي العزيز على مجهودك الرائع
وبارك الله فيك
*


----------



## Yousef Sallam (18 فبراير 2011)

لتحميل الليسب 
أكتب ap فى سطر الاوامر


----------



## abdallahothman (18 فبراير 2011)

مجهود طيب 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## العباده (18 فبراير 2011)

اللهم ارحمه وارحم والديه شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اللورد جميل (19 فبراير 2011)

thanks


----------



## houssamf (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## المقترب (4 مارس 2011)

عبد الكريم مطشر قال:


> مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور وباركـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ الله فيك


وبارك الله فيك


samahy13 قال:


> بارك الله فيك ممكن لو تكرمت تقولي اشغل ليسب على اوتوكاد 2011 ازاي مش عارف الاقي في tools ال load applications وجزاك الله الف خير


 شكرا لمرورك وجرب نصيحة الاخ الكريمYousef Sallam وأكتب ap فى سطر الاوامر 


babankarey قال:


> *شكرا أخي العزيز على مجهودك الرائع
> وبارك الله فيك
> *


شكر لك ومشكور 


Yousef Sallam قال:


> لتحميل الليسب
> أكتب ap فى سطر الاوامر


شكر لاهتمامك بالرد


abdallahothman قال:


> مجهود طيب
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


بارك الله فيك


العباده قال:


> اللهم ارحمه وارحم والديه شكرا جزيلا


بارك الله فيك


اللورد جميل قال:


> thanks


بارك الله فيك


houssamf قال:


> شكرا


بارك الله فيك


----------



## adel elroby (13 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخى على هذه الهدايا


----------



## alkhateeb (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد الفجال (15 أبريل 2011)

*مشكور جدا جدا على هالليسبات القيمة*​


----------



## ابوعامر27 (16 أبريل 2011)

الله يجزاك بالجنه قول امين


----------



## علي سليم متولي (17 أبريل 2011)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eid2010 (18 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على البرامج


----------



## صقر الهندسه (30 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير ..و الف شكررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (30 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## agtopo_gafsa (25 مايو 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## yaser alhelal (2 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك أنت و من شارك في هذا العمل العظيم


----------



## mostafammy (2 يونيو 2011)

هل يوجد ليسب لاظهار اى منسوب على الخريطه الكنتوريه على اللاند او سيفل 
بمعنى هل يوجد طريقه لاظهار منسوب اى نقطه اعلم عليها بالماوس على الخريطه الكنتوريه على برنامجى اللاند والسيفل


----------



## ابوماجد_100 (2 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله لك في علمك وعملك وأجزا لك الثواب العظيم أمين


----------



## reho80 (9 يونيو 2011)

لم يعمل لدي اي ليسيب جميع الليسيبات بعد ان احملها هو واحد كيلو بايت


----------



## geme010 (9 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا,,


----------



## ع.ع.الزبيدي (11 يونيو 2011)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## محمد فرزات (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## adelhathout (12 يونيو 2011)

الحمد والشكر لله زادك الله من علمه وفتح لك ابواب الخير


----------



## محمد الفجال (13 يونيو 2011)

مشكور جدا جدا على هالليسبات القيمة


----------



## مهندس ربيع الجيوشى (13 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## falconsky2008 (14 يونيو 2011)

والله كلمة الشكر قليلة على هذا الجهد ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المقترب (14 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كل الشكر لمروركم الكريم وأشكر كل من اهتم وحمل نفسه عناء الدعاء بظهر الغيب وبارك الله فيكم والقائمين على هذا الصرح جميعا.
اللهم كن عونا لأحرار ليبيا وسوريا ومصر وتونس والجزائر والمغرب وموريتانيا واحفظ بلاد الحرمين من كل شر وكل بلاد العرب والمسلمين.


----------



## ENG AMR ALHOSANY (15 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور علي الجهد العظيم


----------



## المقترب (16 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## haytham hamdi (16 يونيو 2011)

مشكور جدا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عصمت حسنى (16 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حسام عبد الله (20 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر ياباشا


----------



## المقترب (21 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## fageery (21 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المقترب (25 يونيو 2011)

العفو وشكرا لمروركم


----------



## falehffb (25 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر الله يعطيك العافيه

اخي الكريم لم اجد البرنامج لنسخ الاحداثيات من الاكسل للاوتكاد


----------



## safi2000 (26 يونيو 2011)

شكرا شكرا ليسبات ممتازه جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمودامين (26 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووررررررررر


----------



## المقترب (28 يونيو 2011)

safi2000 قال:


> شكرا شكرا ليسبات ممتازه جدا بارك الله فيك





محمودامين قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووررررررررر



شكرا جزيلا وبوركتم


----------



## المقترب (28 يونيو 2011)

*برنامج لنسخ الاحداثيات من الاكسل للاوتكاد*



falehffb قال:


> الف شكر الله يعطيك العافيه
> 
> اخي الكريم لم اجد البرنامج لنسخ الاحداثيات من الاكسل للاوتكاد



عزرا أخى الكريم على التأخير 
البرنامج موجود بالصفحه الاولى تلك:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t243087.html

تجده فى المشاركه رقم 3 كاملا وان لم يعمل اخبرنى وانا فى الخدمه وموفق ان شاء الله.


----------



## المقترب (28 يونيو 2011)

*أول صفحه بالموضوع المشاركه رقم 3 فيها برنامج تصدير الاحداثيات من الاكسيل الى الاوتوكاد
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t243087.html


----------



## هيثم محمد حسن التط (29 يونيو 2011)

:10::12:


المقترب قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين وعلى اله وصحبه ابا بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلى وعلى الصحابة أجمعين فهذا مجهود بسيط لاخوانى الكرام عسانا نوفر جهد باحث ومشاركة لاخوانى فى منتدانا الرائع هذا*
> *ففكرة الموضوع هو جمع أهم البرامج المكمله فى الاوتوكاد والمعروفه بالليسبات والتى توفر كثير جدا من الوقت والجهد وأن تجمع فى صفحه واحده يسهل الرجوع اليها وأرجو أن تكون هذه السله من الليسبات تجمع كل مانحتاجه فى المساحه تحديدا*
> ............................................................................
> ...


----------



## هيثم محمد حسن التط (29 يونيو 2011)

*الاحداثيات من الاكسل الى الاتوكاد*

:14:


falehffb قال:


> الف شكر الله يعطيك العافيه
> 
> اخي الكريم لم اجد البرنامج لنسخ الاحداثيات من الاكسل للاوتكاد


----------



## هيثم محمد حسن التط (29 يونيو 2011)

*ليسب تصدير الاحداثيات من الاوتوكاد الى ملف اخر*

:87::1::13::67:QUOTE=المقترب;2018075]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

_*ليسب تصدير الاحداثيات من الاوتوكاد الى ملف اخر*_

هذا الليسب يقوم بعكس العمليه السابقه حيث يقوم بنقل وتصدير الاحداثيات من الاوتوكاد الى الاكسيل وطرقة عمله كالاتى : - 
( جميع الليسبات تحمل بنفس الطريقه والاختلاف فى اتباع تعليمات سطر اوامر الاوتوكاد)

اذهب لقائمة tools
قم بالدخول الى load applications

اذا ظهرت لك قائمه خارج الاوتوكاد قم بالذهاب الى الcاو الdحسب مكان تنصيب الوندوز
ثم ادخل على ملف program files
ابحث عن ملف الاوتوكاد
ادخل الى ملف support
قم بنسخ الليسب من مكانه حيث حفظته بالجهاذ ومن ثم الصقه داخل قائمة support هذه

ابحث داخل قائمة support عن اسم الليسب sR2 ( لاتنس انها نفس طريقة تحميل اى ليسب )
اختاره الليسب وقم بالضغط على الاختيار load
بعدها اذهب لسطر الاوامر واكتب sR2
سيسالك عن مكان تصدير الملف فاكتب فى سطر الاوامر المكان الذى تريده وليكن E:/PLAN.xls وذلك لحفظه فى صيغه الاكسيل وان اردت حفظه تكست فغير الامتداد الى تيكست E:/PLAN.txt
بعدها يسال عن ترقيم النقاط قم باختيار ما تريد 1 مثلا
بعدها قم بالنقر على كل ماتريده من نقاط وبعد أن تنتهى من جميع النقاط اضغط enter
بعدها اذهب لمكان حفظ الملف وستجده ان شاء الله
أتمنى ان يكون مفيدا ونسألكم الدعاء[/QUOTE]


----------



## هيثم محمد حسن التط (29 يونيو 2011)

موضوع جامد جدا


----------



## المقترب (29 يونيو 2011)

هيثم محمد حسن التط قال:


> موضوع جامد جدا


 شكرا لمرورك وبارك الله فيك ونتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## خالد علي العلي (3 يوليو 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## المقترب (4 يوليو 2011)

خالد علي العلي قال:


> الله يجزيك الخير






بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المقترب (12 يوليو 2011)

*برنامج حساب المساحات والحجوم للأشكال الهندسيه*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاخوه الكرام هذا البرنامج ممتاذ جدا حيث يقوم بحساب المساحات والحجوم للأشكال الهندسيه المشهوره
أتمنى ان يكون مفيدا.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المقترب (12 يوليو 2011)

*فصل الحسابات المساحيه ( مؤسسة التدريب المهنى بالمملكه السعوديه)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخوه الكرام 
هذا فصل الحسابات المساحيه ( مؤسسة التدريب المهنى بالمملكه السعوديه)
الملف pdf وبه كثير من الحسابات المساحيه التى قد ننساها 
نتمنى ان يكون مفيدا


----------



## المقترب (12 يوليو 2011)

*الحسابات المساحيه 2*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوه الكرام
هذا هو _الجزء الثانى_ من الحسابات المساحيه
نتمنى الفائده للجميع
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سلاسا (12 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على هذه اللسبات القيمه ندعوا لك بالتوفيق


----------



## ezy_sh (13 يوليو 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## ميتووووو (13 يوليو 2011)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## noor-noor (14 يوليو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## noor-noor (14 يوليو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (15 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المقترب (15 يوليو 2011)

سلاسا قال:


> شكرا على هذه اللسبات القيمه ندعوا لك بالتوفيق





ezy_sh قال:


> مشكور جدا





ميتووووو قال:


> الف الف الف شكر





noor-noor قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا





خلوف العراقي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا




بوركتم جميعا ونسأل الله التوفيق والسداد فى الدنيا والاخره


----------



## م / محمد شعيفان (15 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يا مغترب


----------



## قاسم عبادى (16 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## محمد الاسماعيلي (16 يوليو 2011)

مكشور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## المقترب (17 يوليو 2011)

م / محمد شعيفان قال:


> مشكور يا مغترب





قاسم عماد قال:


> مشكور





محمد الاسماعيلي قال:


> مكشور
> مشكورمشكور
> مشكورمشكورمشكور
> مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
> ...




بارك الله فيكم


----------



## falehffb (21 يوليو 2011)

thanks


----------



## دموع الاحزان (21 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## م أركان العبيدي (7 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## المقترب (8 أغسطس 2011)

falehffb قال:


> thanks





دموع الاحزان قال:


> الف شكر اخي العزيز





م أركان العبيدي قال:


> شكرا



شكرا لمروركم وكل لحظه و انتم بخير وعافيه وايمان.


----------



## Engineer Survey (11 أغسطس 2011)

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## السيد عزام (15 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (15 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور أخى الكريم 
وكلة عام وانتم بخير


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (15 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور أخى الكريم 
وكلة عام وانتم بخير


----------



## م م/هند (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م م/هند (14 سبتمبر 2011)

طب معلش بسأل اسم النقطة بنزلها ازاي


----------



## علي الدبس (14 سبتمبر 2011)

http://http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/481589_01316001996.jpg


----------



## مهندس رافع خضر (16 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## غسان الفهد (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جمعين وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م/أحمد قنديل (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يكرمك فعلا ليسبات مهمه جدا


----------



## alsadaf2007 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المقترب (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الحمد لله رب العالمين وجذاكم الله كل خير
بالنسبه لتنزيل اسم النقطه يوجد فى الليسبات وفى الشرح وعامة يتم وضع ترقيم للنقطه بواسطة اللسيب دون تدخل
ولكن يوجد برنامج اكسيل قام بتصميمه احد الاخوه الرائعون لكنى لا اذكر سوى اسم البرنامج وبالبحث ستجديه ان شاء الله 
اسم البرنامج هو 
data from excel to autocad


----------



## عمروابوالنعام (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## نايف المسعودي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك

على هذا الموضوع

القيم

كل المودة 

والاحترام


----------



## mody11811 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم انا كنت عايز ليسب يقوم بحساب ميل اى خط بين نقطتين بس مش بالنسبة المؤية بالمسافة


----------



## goog.6666 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز وزادك الله علما نافعا


----------



## مصطفى العوادي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

[b]مشكور ياخي المقترب اخوك المهندس مصطفى العوادي​[/b]


----------



## مصطفى العوادي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وقل ربي زدني علما صدق الله العلي العظيم


----------



## المقترب (19 أكتوبر 2011)

alsadaf2007 قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور





عمروابوالنعام قال:


> مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييين





نايف المسعودي قال:


> عاشت ايدك
> 
> على هذا الموضوع
> 
> ...





mody11811 قال:


> السلام عليكم انا كنت عايز ليسب يقوم بحساب ميل اى خط بين نقطتين بس مش بالنسبة المؤية بالمسافة



الميل بين نقطتين يكون كنسبه مئويه وهو مالدى ولم أفهم ما تريده وعموما سأبحث عنه وان وجدته سأضعه فورا والله الموفق.


goog.6666 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز وزادك الله علما نافعا





مصطفى العوادي قال:


> [b]مشكور ياخي المقترب اخوك المهندس مصطفى العوادي​[/b]





مصطفى العوادي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وقل ربي زدني علما صدق الله العلي العظيم



شكرا جزيلا على تلك الكلمات الطيبه وبوركتم جميعا وسدد الله خطانا فى الدنيا والاخره


----------



## nblcheikh (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## المساح الماهر (22 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووور جداااا على هذه الليسبات الرائعة وفقك الله


----------



## المساح الماهر (22 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووور جدااا على هذه الليسبات الرائعة وفقك الله


----------



## محمدعاطف (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طريق الهندسة (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف الف خير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد حسين فهمى (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا معلومات قيمه*​


----------



## MOAIYED (25 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## هيثم السعيد النبوى (7 ديسمبر 2011)

الحمدلله ربي العالمين


----------



## bmnd_technic (19 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سولارلونر (24 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله


----------



## المقترب (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على اطرائكم الرقيق وجزاكم الله كل خير
*


----------



## IRFAN TALIB (10 يناير 2012)

سدد الله خطاك الى مافيه خير


----------



## وجدى مصطفى محمد (24 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (25 يناير 2012)

مية مية\


----------



## yousefrajb (25 يناير 2012)

ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (26 يناير 2012)

مية مية


----------



## khaled_bakoor (27 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المقترب (30 يناير 2012)

irfan talib قال:


> سدد الله خطاك الى مافيه خير





وجدى مصطفى محمد قال:


> *جزاك الله كل خير*​





ابوحفص المصرى1 قال:


> مية مية\





yousefrajb قال:


> ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز





ابوحفص المصرى1 قال:


> مية مية





khaled_bakoor قال:


> جزاك الله خير




*بارك الله بكم جميعا ونفع بنا وبكم عباده الصالحين
**
بالله عليكم لاتنسوا الدعاء لسوريا الحبيبه بالنصر والحريه من استعباد وقسوة الطاغيه بشار وزمرته المجرمين قساة القلوب *


----------



## حماده النجم (30 يناير 2012)

http://janeen.allahmountada.com/


----------



## سولارلونر (30 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وفقكم الله


----------



## علي الدبس (31 يناير 2012)

*مشكور**
**مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*​​*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**
**شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا* *ااااااااا**

*​شششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج زززززيل اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزيلاااا ااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجز يلاااا ااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
*مشكور
مـشكـور
مــشكــور
مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور*​*مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور

*


----------



## sosohoho (2 فبراير 2012)

شباب ممكن لسب في تقسم المساحات الغير المنتظمة مع الشكر


----------



## mohamed adel godah (2 فبراير 2012)

حاجة جميلة جدا ان نتشارك فى افلعلم فهذة الليسبات بجد ماشاء الله جميلة جدا وانا مهندس مساحة وبجد الليسبات دى جت نجدة لناس كتير .الله يوفقك ويعطيك العافية


----------



## المقترب (28 فبراير 2012)

*اللهم انصر الاحرار اهل سوريا على المجرم بشار وشيعته المجرمين*



علي الدبس قال:


> *مشكور**
> **مشكورمشكور**
> **مشكورمشكورمشكور**
> **مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
> ...



بارك الله فيك اخى



sosohoho قال:


> شباب ممكن لسب في تقسم المساحات الغير المنتظمة مع الشكر



سأبحث عنه ان شاء الله اخى



mohamed adel godah قال:


> حاجة جميلة جدا ان نتشارك فى افلعلم فهذة الليسبات بجد ماشاء الله جميلة جدا وانا مهندس مساحة وبجد الليسبات دى جت نجدة لناس كتير .الله يوفقك ويعطيك العافية



أسعدنى تعليقك اخى وبارك الله فيك ونفع الله بنا عباده.

.........................................................................................................
*
بارك الله فيكم جميعا ونسأل الله النصر لأحرار سوريا على الطاغيه الفاجر قاتل الاطفال والنساء كلب سوريا العقور بشار الاسد ،لعنه الله من مجرم سفاح.*


----------



## en_yasser75 (29 فبراير 2012)

مشكور جدا جدا على هالل


----------



## medhat1 (1 مارس 2012)

غفر الله لى ولك ولجميع المسلمين


----------



## eng_moga1805651 (3 مارس 2012)

كل الشكر علي المجهودات العظيمة والليسبات القيمة


----------



## م هلال علي (4 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يااخي الكريم


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (4 مارس 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## IDIR86S (9 مارس 2012)

Thanks for all


----------



## salem_55 (9 مارس 2012)

مشكور كتير أخى العزيز على مجهودك ووقتك
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المقترب (17 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله بكم جميعا ونسال الله النصر للجيش الحر ولاهلنا فى سوريا الحبيبه ودمر الله سلطان بشار الفاجر قاتل الاطفال والنساء.*


----------



## المقترب (19 مارس 2012)

*ليسب لتغيير الاكس الراسم لنفس اتجاه الخط المرسوم*


----------



## م/حسانة (29 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نزارالشوق (29 مارس 2012)

مشكور ياطيب كلك زوق


----------



## ahmad mounir (20 أبريل 2012)

جزااااااااااااك الله خير الثواب علي هذه الاعمال القيمه وجعلها الله صدقه جاريه في ميزان اعمالك بجد متشكريييين جدااا


----------



## ragheed1984 (20 أبريل 2012)

----------------


----------



## ragheed1984 (20 أبريل 2012)

على اساس هاد منتدى لنستفيد منو مو لنكتب دعوات وسياسة ومابعرف شو


----------



## ragheed1984 (20 أبريل 2012)

------


----------



## عبدالرحمن الاطرش (20 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## tarkan1 (20 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا على المجهود الكبير اخي الكريم وبشكر كل من شارك ............ من قلبي*


----------



## المهندس محمد زياد (21 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## المقترب (21 أبريل 2012)

م/حسانة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



وجزاكم الله كل خير



نزارالشوق قال:


> مشكور ياطيب كلك زوق



هذا من كريم أخلاقك 



ahmad mounir قال:


> جزااااااااااااك الله خير الثواب علي هذه الاعمال القيمه وجعلها الله صدقه جاريه في ميزان اعمالك بجد متشكريييين جدااا



بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير على كلماتك ودعواتك الكريمه



عبدالرحمن الاطرش قال:


> بارك الله فيك وشكراً جزيلاً



وفيك بارك الله اخى


tarkan1 قال:


> *شكرا على المجهود الكبير اخي الكريم وبشكر كل من شارك ............ من قلبي*



ولك الشكر على كلماتك الجميله 



المهندس محمد زياد قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير



وجزاكم الله مثله وزياده.

الشكر كله للقائمين على هذا المنتدى المبارك الذى افادنى شخصيا فى امور لم اتعلمها فى الدراسه فبارك الله كل جهد ونفع به صاحبه يوم لاينفع مال ولا بنون.


----------



## المقترب (21 أبريل 2012)

*ليسب لحساب إحداثيات نقطة بطريقة التقاطع الخلفي ...*

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوانى الاحباء..

هذه أداة حساب إحداثيات نقطة بطريقة التقاطع الخلفي *

*التقاطع الخلفي هو إحدى الطرق الهندسية المتبعة في حساب إحداثيات نقطة التمركز، وذلك برصد وقياس الزاويا فقط بواسطة جهاز مساحي إلى ثلاث نقاط على الأقل معلومة الإحداثيات وتحيط بنقطة التمركز أو تقع كلها في اتجاه واحد بدون قياس أي مسافة. ( الليسب بالمرفقات )*

*ونذكركم بالدعاء لاخواننا المستضعفين أهل سوريا وأن يحمى الله بلاد الحرمين والبحرين وقطر وسائر بلادنا من كيد الطغاة الظالمين.*


----------



## المقترب (22 أبريل 2012)

*الاخوه الكرام حتى يعمل الليسب السابق ذكره يجب كتابة اسمه بعد تحميله كما وضحنا الطريقه بالصفحه الاولى من السلسله وهو هنا اسمه (bint) بدون اقواس اى bint هكذا

وبعد تفعليه يجب اتباع سطر الاوامر وهو يعطينا سؤال هل تريد ادخال احداثيات النقاط الثلاث المعلومه اذن تختار وتكتب حرف ال e أم تريد النقر على النقاط المعلومه فقط هنا تختار حرف ال c وبعدها تنقر او تدخل احداثيات النقاطه الاولى المعلومه والثانيه والثالثه كذلك ، وبعد ذلك تجد فى سطر الاوامر انه يريد ادخال ال an1 و ال an2 اى الزاويه الاولى والزاويه الثانيه المعلومتين بين النقاط الثلاث والنقطه المجهوله وعند ادخال الزاويتين تجده قام بحساب احداثيات النقطه المجهوله مباشرة
وهذه وان كانت طريقه ممله ويغنينا فقط استخدام امر inquiry لمعرفه احداثى اى نقطه الا اننى احببت اطلاعكم عليها
ولكم خالص تحيه
*


----------



## المقترب (22 أبريل 2012)

*ليسب مفيد جدا ومناسب للاعمال المكتبيه قبل تنفيذ أعمال التوقيع فى الطبيعه.*

*الاخوه الاكارم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*اليكم هذا الليسب الذى يعتبرمفيد جدا ومناسب للاعمال المكتبيه قبل تنفيذ أعمال التوقيع فى الطبيعه حيث يقوم هذا الليسب بمجرد تفعيله باعداد ورقه الاوتوكاد بطريقه جميله ونقوم بتنسيق النقاط وترقيمها وعدها واختيار حجم الخط وكتابة احداثياتها فى جانب من الرسمه فى صورة صفوف وليس جدول .*
*طريقة الاستخدام*:-
*نقوم بتفعيل الليسب كما سبق ذكره فى بداية السلسله فى الصفحه الاولى والليسب هنا يسمى sap ويتم كتابة الاسم فى سطر الاوامر بعد التفعيل ثم نضغط ادخال ، بعد ذلك يتم اتباع تعليمات سطر الاوامر ولكن يجب ان يتم الانتباه الى ان اول سؤال فى سطر الاوامر يخص حجم الخط الذى تريد ان يتم تنفيذه ثم يليه سؤال يخص مكان كتابة مصفوفة النقاط فى اللوحه وماعليك سوى النقر فى المكان الذى تريد ان يتم تصفيف النقاط فيه فى اللوحه وبعد ذلك يسال البرنامج عن ترقيم اول نقطه ( 1 مثلا ) ثم عدد النقاط المتوقعه فى الرسمه ( ممكن ان نختار رقم كبير حتى يتم احتواء نقاط الرسمه كلها وليكن 100 او 1000 مثلا ) وبعدها يتم النقر على كل نقطه نريدها وسيقوم الليسب بترقيم النقاط فى الرسمه ثم يقوم بعمل صفوف فى الموضع الذى حددته للكتابه فى اللوحه ويقوم فيه بترقيم النقاط مره ثانيه وكتابه احداثياتها .

اتمنى ان يكون مفيدا ونسال الله الفرج القريب لاهلنا المستضعفين فى سوريا المجد والكرامه والايمان ، ونذكركم بقول العلماء بجواز اخراج الزكاة لاهلنا فى سوريا أو وجوب ذلك كونه من الجهاد بالمال والله تعالى اعلى واعلم ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
*


----------



## رضا صبيح (23 أبريل 2012)

المقترب قال:


> *الاخوه الاكارم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *اليكم هذا الليسب الذى يعتبرمفيد جدا ومناسب للاعمال المكتبيه قبل تنفيذ أعمال التوقيع فى الطبيعه حيث يقوم هذا الليسب بمجرد تفعيله باعداد ورقه الاوتوكاد بطريقه جميله ونقوم بتنسيق النقاط وترقيمها وعدها واختيار حجم الخط وكتابة احداثياتها فى جانب من الرسمه فى صورة صفوف وليس جدول .*
> *طريقة الاستخدام*:-
> ...


*السلام عليكم أخى الكريم
شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك
ولكن هناك ليسب آخر له نفس الإستخدام وهو أسهل من sap بكثير جدا ألا وهو IDTL
الليسب بالمرفقات ولا يحتاج لشرح لسهولته....*


----------



## نضال هديب (24 أبريل 2012)

شكرا" لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (25 أبريل 2012)

*مشكوووووووووووووووور عالمعلومات*​


----------



## الاموي الدمشقي (26 أبريل 2012)

حيو ابو الفوارس


----------



## sarab sarab (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## مهندس احمد جمال بد (1 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ايها الاخ الفاضل وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد جاد ابراهيم (28 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedghazyeng (29 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

دعائي من كل قلبي اللهم احفظ منتدى مهندسين العرب
ارجوا المعذرة لعدم مشاركاتي في هذا المنتدى لعدم امتلاكي الخبرة 
اتمنى من الله ان يمكنني من ذلك


----------



## كمال المجالي (29 مايو 2012)

*كل الشكر للاخوه الكرام على هذه الافاده. جزاكم الله خيراً.*:1:


----------



## طه ابو النجا (30 مايو 2012)

اين ملف اكسيل


----------



## كمال المجالي (30 مايو 2012)

:73:جهد رائع لك كل الشكرعليه والمحبه.


----------



## احمد محمدعبدالرازق (1 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير


----------



## buraida (19 يونيو 2012)

thanks


----------



## هشام مجيد طه (20 يونيو 2012)

​*جزاك الله خير وبارك قي علمك /بالنسبة لموضوع برنامج لرسم الاحداثيات بسهوله من الاكسيل الى الاوتوكاد** يا ريت لو كانت الفكرة مدعم بفديو*


----------



## هشام مجيد طه (20 يونيو 2012)

​*جزاك الله خير وبارك قي علمك /بالنسبة لموضوع برنامج لرسم الاحداثيات بسهوله من الاكسيل الى الاوتوكاد** يا ريت لو كانت الفكرة مدعم بفديو*


----------



## buraida (12 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااااا


----------



## كمال المجالي (25 سبتمبر 2012)

شكر طيب وجهد تشكر عليه.كل التوفيق والمحبه.جزيل الشكر.


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (28 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## زينه خالد (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وربنا يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتكم ان شاءالله 
بالنسبة لتحويل الاحداثيات من الأوتوكاد الى الأكسل طبقت نفس الطريقة فى الاخر بتدينى Error ياريت لو فى تطبيق بالفيديو 


مشكورين على المجهود الرائع


----------



## hamdy khedawy (29 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## gabora (30 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sbic (5 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور

​


----------



## المقترب (5 أكتوبر 2012)

رضا صبيح قال:


> *السلام عليكم أخى الكريم
> شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك
> ولكن هناك ليسب آخر له نفس الإستخدام وهو أسهل من sap بكثير جدا ألا وهو IDTL
> الليسب بالمرفقات ولا يحتاج لشرح لسهولته....*


شكرا لمشاركتك المفيده اخى الكريم.


نضال هديب قال:


> شكرا" لك وبارك الله فيك





م.ميلاد الجبوري قال:


> *مشكوووووووووووووووور عالمعلومات*​





الاموي الدمشقي قال:


> حيو ابو الفوارس





sarab sarab قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​





مهندس احمد جمال بد قال:


> شكرا جزيلا ايها الاخ الفاضل وجزاك الله خير الجزاء





احمد جاد ابراهيم قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا





ahmedghazyeng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> دعائي من كل قلبي اللهم احفظ منتدى مهندسين العرب
> ارجوا المعذرة لعدم مشاركاتي في هذا المنتدى لعدم امتلاكي الخبرة
> اتمنى من الله ان يمكنني من ذلك





كمال المجالي قال:


> *كل الشكر للاخوه الكرام على هذه الافاده. جزاكم الله خيراً.*:1:





طه ابو النجا قال:


> اين ملف اكسيل





كمال المجالي قال:


> :73:جهد رائع لك كل الشكرعليه والمحبه.





احمد محمدعبدالرازق قال:


> جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير





buraida قال:


> thanks





هشام مجيد طه قال:


> ​*جزاك الله خير وبارك قي علمك /بالنسبة لموضوع برنامج لرسم الاحداثيات بسهوله من الاكسيل الى الاوتوكاد** يا ريت لو كانت الفكرة مدعم بفديو*


الله الموفق سأحاول ذلك اخى .


هشام مجيد طه قال:


> ​*جزاك الله خير وبارك قي علمك /بالنسبة لموضوع برنامج لرسم الاحداثيات بسهوله من الاكسيل الى الاوتوكاد** يا ريت لو كانت الفكرة مدعم بفديو*





buraida قال:


> جزاك الله خيراااااا





كمال المجالي قال:


> شكر طيب وجهد تشكر عليه.كل التوفيق والمحبه.جزيل الشكر.





أحمد مصطفى البحيرى قال:


>





زينه خالد قال:


> جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وربنا يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتكم ان شاءالله
> بالنسبة لتحويل الاحداثيات من الأوتوكاد الى الأكسل طبقت نفس الطريقة فى الاخر بتدينى Error ياريت لو فى تطبيق بالفيديو
> 
> *( الاخ الكريم سأحاول ذلك ان شاء الله )*:7:
> ...





hamdy khedawy قال:


> مشكور اخى الكريم





gabora قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا





sbic قال:


> مشكور
> 
> ​




بارك الله فيكم جميعا وشرفت بمروركم وكلماتكم الطيبه ونسال الله النصر لأحرار سوريا على الطاغية المجرم كلب سوريا العقور بشار الأسد ورد الله كيد من أحبه ووالاه.


----------



## المقترب (5 أكتوبر 2012)

زينه خالد قال:


> جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وربنا يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتكم ان شاءالله
> بالنسبة لتحويل الاحداثيات من الأوتوكاد الى الأكسل طبقت نفس الطريقة فى الاخر بتدينى Error ياريت لو فى تطبيق بالفيديو
> 
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم
هذا فيديو بسيط صغير الحجم (2ميجا ) لكيفية تنفيذ الليسب الخاص بتصدير الاحداثيات من الاوتوكاد الى الاكسيل ولكن لعدم وجود برنامج الاكسيل حاليا فقد قمت بالحفظ فى صيغة التكست وهى نفس الخطوات للحفظ بصيغة الاكسيل ولكن يكون الامتداد هو file name .xls بدلا من file name.txt
ومعزرة على عدم وجود الصوت ولكن لنتبع الخطوات .
أرجو ان يكون مفيدا.
من الاوتوكاد الى الاكسيل او التكست تحميل ● مركز رفع الملفات الاسلامى


----------



## المقترب (5 أكتوبر 2012)

هشام مجيد طه قال:


> ​*جزاك الله خير وبارك قي علمك /بالنسبة لموضوع برنامج لرسم الاحداثيات بسهوله من الاكسيل الى الاوتوكاد** يا ريت لو كانت الفكرة مدعم بفديو*



وجزاكم الله مثله أخى الكريم ولكن عندى مشكله ببرنامج الاكسيل وبعون الله سأضع فيديو كما طلبت والمعزره على التأخير فى الرد.
والسلام عليكم


----------



## زينه خالد (6 أكتوبر 2012)

المقترب قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذا فيديو بسيط صغير الحجم (2ميجا ) لكيفية تنفيذ الليسب الخاص بتصدير الاحداثيات من الاوتوكاد الى الاكسيل ولكن لعدم وجود برنامج الاكسيل حاليا فقد قمت بالحفظ فى صيغة التكست وهى نفس الخطوات للحفظ بصيغة الاكسيل ولكن يكون الامتداد هو file name .xls بدلا من file name.txt
> ومعزرة على عدم وجود الصوت ولكن لنتبع الخطوات .
> أرجو ان يكون مفيدا.
> من الاوتوكاد الى الاكسيل او التكست تحميل ● مركز رفع الملفات الاسلامى



شكراً اخى المغترب على سرعة الاستجابة ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك بإذن الله


----------



## المقترب (6 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ،هذا رابط اخر حيث ظهر لى الرابط الاول لايعمل وبوركتم ولله الامر من قبل ومن بعد .

عرب شير - من-الاوتوكاد-الى-الاكسيل-او-التكست-avi


----------



## ali_future.eng (12 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

نشكركم على جهودكم ,وبارك الله فيكم.
عندي استفسار بسيط ولكنه مهم
عند استخدام الليسب I and tabcord
فإن حجم النقاط (ارتفاع النص ) يكون كبير وغير متناسق مع المخطط ويتم وضع رقم النقطة بعيد عن النقطة هل هناك طريقة للتحكم بحجم الخط في الليسبين والمسافة بين النقطة ومكان وضع الرقم الخاص بها

شكرا لكم


----------



## احسان الجنابي (12 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م صلاح عيد (17 أكتوبر 2012)

رائع جدا


----------



## m.al-khashashneh (18 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m.al-khashashneh (18 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي علي اذا فهمت سؤالك فاني اعتقد انك تستطيع الذهاب الى قائمة format ومن ثم point style منها تستطيع التحكم بحجم النقة بتغيير القيمه الظاهره


----------



## ابو نيرفانا (5 يناير 2013)

والله الشكر ما يكفى على المجهود القيم دا بجد ربنا يجزيك خير عن كل من قرأ هذه المعلومات فما بالك بمن يستفيد بها

لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## meetohamode (5 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم بارك الله كل من ساعدني على التعلم بتحميل الليسبات وجزاه الله خير الجزاء


----------



## meetohamode (9 فبراير 2013)

مشكورين على على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## المقترب (25 فبراير 2013)

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على تلك الكلمات الطيبه التى تنم عن طيب معدنكم ونسال الله أن يبارك فى الأخ المهندس مؤسس الموقع ويجعله فى ميزان حسناته فقد تعلمنا منه الكثير علميا وأشياء ونصائح أخرى كما نساله تعالى أن يسدد رمى جيشنا الحر بسوريا وأن يعجل بهلاك بشار الفسد كلب الشام العقور.*


----------



## m.eid20000 (2 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## said_khaled (5 مارس 2013)

الله ينور يا جميل


----------



## عادل السري (18 أبريل 2013)

شكرا الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر وجززززززززززززززاك الله الف خير


----------



## gulf academy (18 أبريل 2013)

اكاديمية الخليج للدراسات و الابحاث

المشورة والمساعدة في
مشاريع التخرج و رسائل الماجستير في مجالات 
الحاسب الالي و التخصصات الهندسية و التربوية و الادارية 

خبرة واسعة في تقديم المساعدة الى طلاب
الجامعات في مجالات الهندسة و الحاسب و التربية


المساعدة في البرمجة و لمختلف التخصصات الهندسية 
هندسة اتصالات - الكترونية - مدنية - ميكانيك - طبية - بترول 

MATLAB , HFSS , ORACLE , C++ , ASP.NET , PIC-MICRO CONTROLLER - OPNET - JAVA - UNIX - SIMULINK 

تقديم افكار حديثة لاهم المواضيع البحثية 
Digital Signal Processing - Image Processing - Wavelet Transform
OFDM - WIMAX - WSN - MIMO - Diversity - Solar Cell - Neural Network Genetic Algorithm - PCA - Ad-hoc Network 

تصميم مواقع الانترنت و الحلول البرمجية للمؤسسات و الشركات 
نقاط بيع - انظمة مستودعات - انظمة دوام

تصميم و تنفيذ تطبيقات الموبايل
ANDROID , IPHONE


المساعدة في عمل مخطط البحث proposal 
استخراج دراسات لكتابه فصل الدراسات السابقه literature review 

تحليل محتوى - تحكيم دراسات - عمل استبانات - بناء برمجيات
تحليل احصائي باستخدام SPSS - تطبيق برمجيات تعليمية - ترجمة دراسات - نقد دراسات -ادب نظري - تصميم اسئلة مقابلات - تعقيب على دراسات - عمل برامج ارشادية - ترجمة بحثية - تصميم وحدة دراسية

*خدمة تقديم الفكرة لمشروع التخرج او رسالة الماجستير (مجانا)*
*خدمة عمل البروبزل المبدئي (مجانا)*
*خدمة طلب أي بيبر من مجلة علمية محكمة (مجانا)*

*انشر رسالتك **على شكل بيبر **عبر مجلات علمية محكمة *
*مع امكانية ارسال قائمة بمواقع الموتمرات على مدار العام*



*للتواصل*
*يرجى كتابة الطلب بوضوح و ارساله عبر الايميل*

*GULF_ACADEMY*
*@*
*YAHOO.COM *

*SKYPE: GULF.ACADEMY*


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (20 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله بكم جهد مميز . مشكورين


----------



## كمال المجالي (20 أبريل 2013)

كل الشكر للاخوه الكرام على هذه الافاده . لكن عند محاوله اختيار النقاط تختفي node ولا يمكن اختيار جميع النقاط مره واحده .لا اعلم السبب.


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (21 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## المقترب (25 مايو 2013)

m.eid20000 قال:


> بارك الله فيك


جزاك الله خيرا


said_khaled قال:


> الله ينور يا جميل


جزاك الله خيرا


عادل السري قال:


> شكرا الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر وجززززززززززززززاك الله الف خير





مسلم سوري حلبي قال:


> بارك الله بكم جهد مميز . مشكورين


جزاك الله خيرا


كمال المجالي قال:


> كل الشكر للاخوه الكرام على هذه الافاده . لكن عند محاوله اختيار النقاط تختفي node ولا يمكن اختيار جميع النقاط مره واحده .لا اعلم السبب.


أخى يتم تفعيل امر النودبالضغط كلك يمين على snapمن اسفل لوحة الاوتوكاد ثم نختار setting ونختار object snap مع كل تحميل لليسب 


بشير خالد العزاوي قال:


> بارك الله فيك مع الشكر الجزيل


جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## م/محمد على (26 مايو 2013)

ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ENG.SAMO (30 مايو 2013)

_بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير_


----------



## mohamed ah (30 مايو 2013)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## عيسى021 (14 ديسمبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## top.surveyor (14 ديسمبر 2013)

شر رائع لجهاز توتال ستيشن TS11) viva)
http://www.4shared.com/office/qbfAI15z/viva.html


----------



## top.surveyor (14 ديسمبر 2013)

شرح رائع لجهاز (VIVA (TS11
http://www.4shared.com/office/qbfAI15z/viva.html


----------



## adel104 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

أسأل الله أن يجعلها في صحيفة حسناتك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (29 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المقترب (27 فبراير 2014)

م/محمد على قال:


> ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك





ENG.SAMO قال:


> _بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير_





mohamed ah قال:


> جزاك اللة كل خير





عيسى021 قال:


> thanks





adel104 قال:


> أسأل الله أن يجعلها في صحيفة حسناتك





مازن عبد الهادي قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير



*شكرا جزيلا لمروركم ودعواتكم الكريمه وبارك الله بكم جميعا.*


----------



## emademy69 (22 مارس 2014)

مشكوراخي الكريم على هالليسبات القيمة


----------



## حامل العنبر (24 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذة الليسبات


----------



## المقترب (3 مايو 2014)

شكرا لكم


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (4 مايو 2014)

سبحان الله وبحمده... سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (4 مايو 2014)




----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (4 مايو 2014)




----------



## hussain aldraajy (6 مايو 2014)

الله يبارك بيك اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمه والليسبات المفيده اخوك حسين الدراجي من العراق


----------



## Amir EL-Sayed (24 مايو 2014)

الله يبارك في حضرتك وفي كل من قام على هذ الموضوع


----------



## survey ahmad (6 يونيو 2014)

بارك لك بك اخي الكريم


----------



## alextech (5 يوليو 2014)

مشكوررررررر على هذا


----------



## surveyor bebo (15 أغسطس 2014)

موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااااااااائع
مشكور على المجهود


----------



## kareeem_986 (16 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير معلومات قيمه


----------



## elkady_gis (18 سبتمبر 2014)

حاجات مفيدة جدا.............
كان عندى سؤال ياريت حد يوضح طرق تقسيم الاراضى ولو فى برامج مساعدة اقدر استعملها .


----------



## aiman5631982 (26 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## المقترب (10 أكتوبر 2014)

eng mahmoud2010 قال:


> سبحان الله وبحمده... سبحان الله العظيم





eng mahmoud2010 قال:


>





hussain aldraajy قال:


> الله يبارك بيك اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمه والليسبات المفيده اخوك حسين الدراجي من العراق





Amir EL-Sayed قال:


> الله يبارك في حضرتك وفي كل من قام على هذ الموضوع





survey ahmad قال:


> بارك لك بك اخي الكريم





alextech قال:


> مشكوررررررر على هذا





surveyor bebo قال:


> موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااااااااائع
> مشكور على المجهود





kareeem_986 قال:


> جزاك الله خير معلومات قيمه





aiman5631982 قال:


> شكرا





elkady_gis قال:


> حاجات مفيدة جدا.............
> كان عندى سؤال ياريت حد يوضح طرق تقسيم الاراضى ولو فى برامج مساعدة اقدر استعملها .





شكرا جزيلا لتعليقاتكم ومروركم وبارك الله فيكم جميعا.


----------



## صبحي محمد حسن (25 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المقترب (28 نوفمبر 2014)

هذا رابط موضوع للاخ bird2010 
بعنوان أهم الليسبات المستخدمة في مجال المساحة مع مذكره تشرح طرق استخدامها بالتفصيل 
​وهو موضوع أكثر من رائع يحتوى العديد من الليسبات مع شرح وافى وكل الشكر لصاحبه وعلى المجهود المبذول فيه
​الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t368838.html

​



​​​​


----------



## sayed survey (3 ديسمبر 2014)

ليسب يقوم بتحويل الاحداثيات من الاوتوكاد الى الاكسل وعمل جدول فى الاوتوكاد ( i )مشاهدة المرفق I.rar


----------



## رجب سالم نور (10 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mizo20048 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## mizo20048 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## كمال المجالي (19 ديسمبر 2014)

_*جهد طيب. مشكور.نتمنى المزيد
كل الاحترام.....*_


----------



## رجب لاشين (22 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكوريين بجد عمل رائع جزاكم الله خير


----------



## وليد قاسم حسين (13 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خير 
والله يبارك بيك ان شالله


----------



## ahmedsaid3 (30 أبريل 2015)

شكرا على هذه الليسبات وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد منصوور (24 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المقترب (29 يوليو 2015)

sayed survey قال:


> ليسب يقوم بتحويل الاحداثيات من الاوتوكاد الى الاكسل وعمل جدول فى الاوتوكاد ( i )مشاهدة المرفق 104226





رجب سالم نور قال:


> بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع





mizo20048 قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووور





mizo20048 قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووور





كمال المجالي قال:


> _*جهد طيب. مشكور.نتمنى المزيد
> كل الاحترام.....*_





رجب لاشين قال:


> مشكوريين بجد عمل رائع جزاكم الله خير





وليد قاسم حسين قال:


> جزاك الله خير
> والله يبارك بيك ان شالله





ahmedsaid3 قال:


> شكرا على هذه الليسبات وجزاكم الله خيرا





محمد منصوور قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا




شكرا لمروركم الطيب...


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (29 يوليو 2015)

مشكوووووووووور جدا جدا:28:


----------



## الرسام الصغير (15 فبراير 2016)

شكرا


----------



## hassan.algabry (6 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Naser Abozid (9 أبريل 2017)

المقترب قال:


> أعتقد ان هذه هى أهم الليسبات التى نحتاجها بمجال المساحه وليس كلها وأرجو ممن لديه ليسب نحتاجه فى العمل فعليا أن يقوم باضافته فى هذه الصفحه ليسهل الحصول عليها مجتمعه حيث أن المواضيع تختفى ولا ينتفع بها من يحتاج اليها ونسال الله ان يكون عملنا صالحا ولوجهه خالصا وان ينفع بنا الاسلام والمسلمين والناس أجمعين.
> أى مشكله فى الليسبات ان شاء الله نحاول حلها سويا واخوكم فى الخدمه .
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



السلام عليكم
لدي تسال ع ليسب وضع المسافه ع الاضلاع و كذلك حساب و كتابه المساحه ع القطعه لا يعمل الليسب بالشكل المطلوب , ويظهر قيمة 0 فقظ..
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aral (17 يناير 2018)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا ألف خير 
ربنا يعطيك العافية ويغفر لك بقدر ماقدمته


----------



## wwwimed (23 فبراير 2018)

شكرا


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (26 فبراير 2018)

*:75:*


----------



## adel104 (27 فبراير 2018)

لا أملك إلا أن أقول (جزاك الله خيراً) فقد أمتعتني متعك الله بالصحة و العافية


----------



## ziad515 (31 أكتوبر 2018)

بوركت جهودكم والى الامام


----------



## أبو ماجد (2 فبراير 2021)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبو ماجد (2 فبراير 2021)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## أبو ماجد (2 فبراير 2021)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## adel104 (20 فبراير 2021)

تسلم كثير يا باشمهندس ، لك من الشكر أجزله


----------



## ف الامين (3 مايو 2021)

مشكورين جميعاً على مساهماتكم.


----------

